# Show Us Your Fender/Squier Strats!



## Blood Tempest (Aug 20, 2014)

In the spirit of my planned near future purchase of a Fender Jim Root Strat (once my ESP Eclipse-II sells), I would like a GAS attack courtesy of member owned Fender/Squier Strats. Also debating grabbing a higher end Squier/lower end Fender after I snag a Jim Root sig, but unsure as to what exactly. So let's see 'em!


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 20, 2014)

I own Fenders and Squiers, though none of them are strats. If I may suggest, for lower end Fender you can't beat the playability and sound of the Modern Players and upper tier Squier Classic Vibe and most signature axes are a steal and pretty much in the same realm when it comes to feel and tone for about $100 less.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 20, 2014)

If it were a Blacktop it would be one of these Sonic Blue models.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm SUPER into this one:





And, even though it's not a Strat, this:





Both would need some black hardware.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 20, 2014)

It's your choice... and I know that... but I'd be damned if I didn't _at least suggest_ that you leave the chrome hardware in place.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 20, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> It's your choice... and I know that... but I'd be damned if I didn't _at least suggest_ that you leave the chrome hardware in place.



I'd need to see it in person to see the complete, real aesthetic. Something about black hardware on maple just does it for me.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 20, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> I'd need to see it in person to see the complete, real aesthetic. Something about black hardware on maple just does it for me.



I think the Jazzmaster would look cool with black tuners on the headstock, so I'll agree with the maple/black HW combo. The black blocks certainly look at home on there.


----------



## Vairish (Aug 20, 2014)

My two fairly modded American Standard Strats:


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 20, 2014)

Vairish, those are really nice! That Seafoam Green looks excellent!


----------



## source field (Aug 20, 2014)

I have both a MIA Fender Standard Strat and a MIM Blacktop Strat, and i'll tell you that the Blacktop feels as _GOOD_ as my American Strat. 
Both are very similar in terms of playability, the only big difference is the satin neck vs. gloss neck on both guitars. It's a personal thing.









The Blacktop Strat is easily one of the best cheap guitars and the best MIM Strat i've ever played, i'm leaning towards the Sonic Blue


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 20, 2014)

Vairish said:


> My two fairly modded American Standard Strats:


Wow, check out my Fernandes knockoff. It plays like a dream.


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn (Aug 20, 2014)

My project MIM Fender Tele, waiting on White Pearl Pickguard and Hipshot bridge so I can throw in some all white BKP Juggernauts 
Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Aug 21, 2014)

My newly refinished Squier Strat, my first guitar from over 8 years ago


----------



## Kullerbytta (Aug 21, 2014)

I vouch for Fenders. This here is my Fender AM Standard 2012 and it's outstanding at what it does for me. It took me a great deal o' trying to get used to the neck and compound radius when transitioning from my RGA7 but now I play both with equal comfort.
And I do find myself noodling a lot more on the Strat than on my 7 

Also, when I was in school they had about 5-6 different MIM-strats and tele's that were outstanding. 'specially the Tele's. Regrettably we only had Peavey Bandits at our disposal (apart from 1 fender twin reverb and 1 marshall something-something-SS-combo) so we were pretty limited at what kind o' sounds we could dial in. But the tones we _did_ dial in were amazing with the Fenders. Twangy goodiness from the Tele's and strats, funk, jazz, blues sounded stellar without any pedals at all. One o' the tele's even sounded pretty damn f_ucking_ badass when playing downtuned metal. The pinch harmonics on dem Tele-coils in drop B were sick.

Be it AM Standard, Premium, MIM or squire; I think they're great instruments. 

Not for everyone, of course. But they are damn fine. No matter what the Slipknot-teens say


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 21, 2014)

Currently don't have a Strat of my own, but I'm having one put together by MJT which should end up looking fairly close to this.






And it'll be a proper Strat - no humbuckers.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 21, 2014)

Here's my dad's Strat which I've borrowed on numerous occasions. Probably from the late 90s, it's a Mexican Classic 60s reissue, in Burgundy Mist.





Admittedly it does have a Duncan Little '59 in the bridge. The bridge pickup is always the weak spot for me with Strats, clean at least.


----------



## Vairish (Aug 21, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> Currently don't have a Strat of my own, but I'm having one put together by MJT which should end up looking fairly close to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a lovely green. I actually completely forgot about my MJT Strat:






It's an American Standard neck on a one piece MJT light relic ash body.


----------



## frahmans (Aug 21, 2014)

My MIM blacktop start in silver burst metallic finish. A good format to mod - which I did, with the chrome pickups. Love the middle tele pickup - just different.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 21, 2014)

edit: whoops not a strat lol


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 21, 2014)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> My newly refinished Squier Strat, my first guitar from over 8 years ago



Where did you find the parts for this? My first guitar was a Squier strat as well. Hardly ever play it. Maybe I'll refinish it and throw in some humbuckers. Would definitely take some work.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Aug 21, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> And it'll be a proper Strat - no humbuckers.



I kind of regret not going for the S/S/S-setup... But I think that I'd regret not going for the H/S/S-setup if I did


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Aug 21, 2014)

89 Korean retired


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Aug 21, 2014)

89 Korean retired


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 22, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


>



That thing is hot!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 22, 2014)

My Squier Showmaster.






Currently it's in badly need of a setup, but I still enjoy playing it. Stands pretty well with the rest of my stable too. 

Now this thread is making me want more strats to mod and relic. One with traditional specs, one with a HSH config, and one with either 2 or 3 P90s.


----------



## Noxon (Aug 22, 2014)

Here is my 1997 Big Apple (later became the USA Double Fat Strat). It is beat up, but I bought it brand new, but have played the shit out of it almost daily.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 22, 2014)

Gorgeous! Love the natural wear on it!!!


----------



## Noxon (Aug 22, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> Gorgeous! Love the natural wear on it!!!



Thanks, man!


----------



## Sean1242 (Aug 23, 2014)

My FSR surf green lefty


----------



## op1e (Aug 23, 2014)

Dunno what this is yet, but I like it.


----------



## tender_insanity (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## yellowv (Aug 23, 2014)

My heavily modded, yet stock looking Standard Strat.


----------



## MatthewK (Aug 24, 2014)

My lovely Squier CV.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 25, 2014)

tender_insanity said:


>



Really love the color combo of this entire guitar. That fretboard certainly has a lot of character. VERY nice!


----------



## HelloImDavidHaha (Aug 25, 2014)

BKP Juggernaut set with graphtech saddles. Just realized that the tone knob was missing cause it came loose. Too lazy to put it back on.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 27, 2014)

What model is that? Looks really nice! Especially the black saddles. Those are a great touch.


----------



## HelloImDavidHaha (Aug 27, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> What model is that? Looks really nice! Especially the black saddles. Those are a great touch.



Thanks man! It's a MIM standard strat but I changed the electronics and pickguard.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm debating backing out of chasing a Jim Root strat and going after one of the MIM Hot Rod FSRs. My biggest gripe about the Root strat is no maple fretboard for the black model. And I'd most likely end up needing to swap the EMGs. I know I sacrifice the compound radius on the fretboard, but I'm not much of a shredder, so I doubt it'd really impact me all that much. 






This essentially has most of the features I love about the Root strat. Flat/Satin black finish, black pickguard, HH pickup configuration. Again, the maple neck and fretboard is a big plus. Throw some Black Winters in there, swap out the chrome hardware and knobs for black hardware and knobs, and I think I'd be pretty happy. 

Does anyone know if you can get this type of replacement bridge in black? I tried to do a Google search, but nothing of value was showing up. The most it looks like I'd be able to do is swap out the saddles for black ones, leaving the rest of the bridge chrome. Any tips or suggestions of places to look?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Aug 28, 2014)

You could get a gotoh, which is black and should fit the guitar. I've also done zero research, so perhaps it won't fit/it's not something you want.

Vintage 6 Hole Tremolo, Black


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 28, 2014)

Chokey Chicken said:


> You could get a gotoh, which is black and should fit the guitar. I've also done zero research, so perhaps it won't fit/it's not something you want.
> 
> Vintage 6 Hole Tremolo, Black



And this is why I love the boards here! Thank you! That's exactly what I'd want, granted it fits. Can anyone weigh in on this fitting as a direct replacement?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Aug 28, 2014)

I just read the bottom of the page. It says some MiM and Squier strats have 2 1/16" as opposed to the 2.2" measurement. I happen to have an MiM strat and I measured it, and it was indeed the 2 1/16".

It seems chances are pretty good that the holes would not in fact line up, but it's a simple fix if you don't mind plugging/drilling new holes. All of the work would be covered up, so you don't have to really make it look pretty either. It's worth noting that my strat is in fact a different model, so the spacing might be different and it might line up on the one you intend to get. Personally I'd just get it and fill/drill if needed, but some folks understandably won't like that idea.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 28, 2014)

Chokey Chicken said:


> I just read the bottom of the page. It says some MiM and Squier strats have 2 1/16" as opposed to the 2.2" measurement. I happen to have an MiM strat and I measured it, and it was indeed the 2 1/16".
> 
> It seems chances are pretty good that the holes would not in fact line up, but it's a simple fix if you don't mind plugging/drilling new holes. All of the work would be covered up, so you don't have to really make it look pretty either. It's worth noting that my strat is in fact a different model, so the spacing might be different and it might line up on the one you intend to get. Personally I'd just get it and fill/drill if needed, but some folks understandably won't like that idea.



As long as the nasty stuff would be concealed under the bridge and unnoticeable, I could care less. It's worth the added aesthetic, IMO. I'd probably have a local shop do the work though. I'm really not trying to mess up a brand new guitar


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 28, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> I'm debating backing out of chasing a Jim Root strat and going after one of the MIM Hot Rod FSRs. My biggest gripe about the Root strat is no maple fretboard for the black model. And I'd most likely end up needing to swap the EMGs. I know I sacrifice the compound radius on the fretboard, but I'm not much of a shredder, so I doubt it'd really impact me all that much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Absolutely. You can easily get a vintage style trem in black. I'd recommend GFS for this. I tried a Wilkinson flex-fit 6 screw hole trem on my MIM strat and while it fit the 6 screw holes without redrilling, it put the high E too close to the edge of the fretboard.

"Made in Mexico" Import UPGRADE Trem Black complete kit

or

10.5mm Black "Import" "Made in Mexico" BRASS BLOCK

I'd personally recommend brass for humbuckers. It will had a little warmth and soften the highs from the maple just a touch. I'd put GFS bridges on par with Wilkinsons. Actually, I prefer these vintage style units and their full-size sustain blocks, particularly if you use the trem very little and deck it.


----------



## jc986 (Aug 28, 2014)

My Fender Mexico Strat: 







I upgraded the pickups and blacked out all the plastic parts. Pickups are now Fender CS Fat 50's in the neck/bridge, and a Seymour Duncan SSL-5 in the bridge.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 28, 2014)

Mordacain said:


> Absolutely. You can easily get a vintage style trem in black. I'd recommend GFS for this. I tried a Wilkinson flex-fit 6 screw hole trem on my MIM strat and while it fit the 6 screw holes without redrilling, it put the high E too close to the edge of the fretboard.
> 
> "Made in Mexico" Import UPGRADE Trem Black complete kit
> 
> ...



Wow. That brass block bridge looks phenomenal! Thank you for bringing that to my attention. Anything that prevents drilling would be ideal. The brass will most likely balance nicer with the Black Winter pickups as well. 



jc986 said:


> My Fender Mexico Strat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is an absolute beauty


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Mar 30, 2015)

Blood Tempest said:


> And, even though it's not a Strat, this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just stumbled on this thread.

Is this just a Modern Player Jazzmaster? Josh Scogin has one (with teal tape on the pickguard) that he has sticker-ed up and played with '68 when I saw them.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 31, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Is this just a Modern Player Jazzmaster? Josh Scogin has one (with teal tape on the pickguard) that he has sticker-ed up and played with '68 when I saw them.



I believe so, yes.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 31, 2015)

Good lord, this thread's resurfaced and I saw that I last posted in here before my MJT Strat arrived. Had it about six months now and it's KILL-UH.





The colour really pops in certain lights.


----------



## Taylord (Mar 31, 2015)

My Mayer Sig. Got it almost a week ago. Love it!


----------



## bostjan (Mar 31, 2015)

Not mine anymore, though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 31, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]

My CIJ YJM Strat, the only guitar I really regret selling.


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 31, 2015)

Whoa, how did I miss the strat thread? 

My American Deluxe Ash Strat before I put the original bridge pickup back in (which is awesome).


----------



## Blkls (Mar 31, 2015)

I haven't figured out how to post pictures on here yet but I got a black Tom DeLonge strat that I have about $15 into. Plays great.


----------



## Blue Agave (Apr 1, 2015)

Squire + X2N = Awesome Sauce!


----------



## Fathand (Apr 1, 2015)

I have to snap some pics of my no. 1 - a '96 YJM strat, which I almost sold a while ago but luckily realized that so much mojo and feel it has can't be replaced. Ever. So it's staying put (over everything else, if it comes to that).

In addition to that I just traded for a MIM strat to be the YJM's backup. Nothing special, just a standard strat (with a hot rails in the bridge position) but it needs scallops, though.


----------



## PROVENCHER (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is my Fender American Special HSS.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## source field (Apr 5, 2015)

I love my Strats


----------



## tupesaku (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's my first proper guitar, bought 20 years ago, 1994 American Standard...BKP Warpig as the bridge pickup. Used to be quite much different with all white parts and three single coils...now a totally different beast 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fogcutter (Apr 9, 2015)

This is my MiM 70's Reissue from around 2001, named Penelope.

Over the years she got a Duncan Lil '59 in the bridge, a red tortoiseshell pick guard, and an ivory quarter board with her name etched on it (long story). 

We've been through a lot together, and I love this guitar. I knew I wanted one of these models so I committed myself to being open-minded about fingerboard wood and color, and just played as many as I could find until I found one that was very resonant. So this is her.


----------



## Edika (Apr 9, 2015)

My MIJ Squier which is also my first guitar.




Not a particularly expensive guitar but it will be the last guitar I'll consider selling. I need to change the stock pups to really bring it to life but plays really nice with those too. The Floyd Rose series II while not the best bridge it does it's job but I never abused it though. One of the fastest necks I've played so far.


----------



## Fathand (Apr 22, 2015)

Just snagged a Squier 20th anniversary strat for 100 euros, point being that it has a scalloped fretboard. Basically, I got a whole guitar just for the price of a cheapo scalloped neck. 

After I bought it I checked some photos from the webs and looks like the bridge on mine has been updated (looks like a chinese Wilkinson) and the headstock is the wrong size for a 20th anniversary Squier... so basically I got a partscaster. Doesn't really matter though, because it was dirt cheap.

Pics will be posted when I get it (it's waiting for me in the post office right now).


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 23, 2015)

mikernaut said:


>



Dude the yellow one on the right is making me drool...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 24, 2015)

'74......just did a NGD for it a while back, but here it is anyway:



74 by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


----------



## Fathand (Apr 24, 2015)

This thread gave me GAS for a Tele. Damn.

The Squier I mentioned above was, well.. sometimes you get more than you pay for, sometimes less - I think I got exactly what I paid for. 

Scallops, yes but the neck was slighty twisted as well. Granted, I did not ask any details because of the price but I'd think that would be something worth mentioning before selling a guitar. It's fully playable though, action is ok and seems to hold it's tune well - whatever. I bought it as a backup and it works fine for that. The nut was busted also, split on the lower E-side. There's still a groove for the string so I can play it but it's more or less gone. But how to turn negative into positive --> I got an excuse to buy a nut file set (and a new nut) . That's one of the few things I've never done myself, so I'll take this as a learning experience. 

One thing I noticed also - scalloped fretbords feel like "home" to me nowadays, when there's a lot of wood under the string it feels... weird. I gotta scallop my MIM Strat also ASAP.


----------



## craigny (Apr 27, 2015)

A lousy pic but here are my latest crop of Strats....love my Fenders...


----------

